# i have a problem deal with drlove343.



## Finalwolf

i ever got a great experience in first time of deal.

this is a second time that i have a watch deals in WUS forum.

but now(in 2nd time of watch deals in WUS forum),

i have paid for a Corum Watch from this thrend 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=260941&highlight=corum

May 11, 2009 Payment To Azi Mofidi CompletedDetails 







-$555.00 USD

that i ask him for special discount and nice price at 555$ and he accepted,
So we have a watch deal. And he send me tracking number.

tracking status : delivered abroad at 20May09
and yesterday 22May09 item have deliveried at my home.
http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetWeb/InterLabelInquiry.do?origTrackNum=CJ260586291US

AND THIS IS A PICTURE THAT I JUST TOOK FOR 20 MINUTES AGO.


 
---------------------------------------------

it can be 2 way of this very bad situation
1.
i don't know that what a reason that *"watch can disappear during shipping process?".*

2.
how can i know that *SELLER put* *a watch in a box or not*??

And now here, i in very troubled because my low knowledge about internet deal. How to dispute?How to justice that who is a really wrong,Seller,Shipping process,and how to judge that i'm speak real??

How to find and keep any evidence?

please help,

very thanks for all WUS members if you can share some help for me.


----------



## LuxuryCollector

I would think the price would set off some alarms? It retails for about $2100. Any watch that is marked down that much with him never even opening the box to look at it I would expect to be Fake or Stolen. 
Sorry for your loss. Did you get any recourse out of it?


----------



## AAWATCHES

You have a seller thats banned? you have a sales pitch "i won't even open the box so it will be fresh"...I am sorry but this smells rotten to me. I hope you used a credit card that you can stop payment on.


----------



## brietlingman

I thought "drlove343" was banned not long ago due to a situation not dissimilar to this .... why are we hearing it again? C'mon friends, do your homework before sending the payment ... :-!

Cheers!
Bill


----------



## L4rry_B1rd

This thread is from May 23th...


----------



## GlennSim

I have seen this problem many times regarding 'disppearing' item while during shipping especially items of value with a box.

what you could do to check back.
-check the postage costs the seller paid,i.e the postage label
and the total weight of parcel.
-add the weight of watch(online reference) with the watch box/manual/accessories you received=weight alpha
-add the weight of empty shipping box with weight alpha,that gives you total weight -weight bravo
-check and tally weight bravo with the seller's country post office website(mode if delivery)

if the difference is way too much,then he has just shipped you an empty box..

_Darn..just saw the date ...._


----------



## sigarms226

Did the seller insure the package enroute? Did you inspect the parcel at delivery in front of the customs/postal authorities? Was the box opened in transit for customs inspection? This is an old thread, so hopefully this was resolved long ago.


----------



## SmashingHarlots

Let me speak in drlove343's good name. I was conducting an international trade with him when this incident happened. Mine went buttery smooth. 

The package arrived empty as Finalwolf claimed, drlove refunded the money, but still got banned because the issue was raised.


----------

